# dog massage courses



## alyson

I am interested in dog massage,there are no courses locally to me, so I wondered if anyone could recommend a distance learning course with some practical workshops.(I know I can just 'google' but would rather hear from someone who has actually experienced such a course)
Thanks


----------



## hutch6

There is a book called "Unlocking your dog's potential" or something and that explains all the T-Touch stuff which is probably the nearest you'll get.

I think someone on here offers reiki sessions for dogs.


----------



## alyson

Thanks for the info,I'll have a look


----------



## London Dogwalker

Depends what kind of canine massage you want to do. 

There's Canine Bowen technique, there's Tellington Touch, there's regular Canine massage, and courses are available quite widespread on all of the above now, have a google. :thumbup:


----------



## Alf

Might be a bit out of your way - but if you fancy a holiday ... I'm signed up for a brand new course for dog owners that will include massage & tellington ttouch - its taking place near Loch Lomond, just north of Glasgow - go to Creature Comforts - Location for more information - going to be really good fun - I've got a lhasa apso so I'm really interested in the grooming side of the course too. But it was the massage part that caught my eye first (I've done a few evening classes in massage - on humans!), so thought it would be good to try with my dog x


----------



## alyson

That sounds so lovely,I'm not working at the moment though,hope you enjoy it.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong

Hi 
i am a massage therapist - I did my course with Galen which involved a number of distance modules with some practical weekends - it was hard but very worthwhile

PM me if you want more details - happy to answer any questiosn you have


----------



## alyson

Thanks Julie,but I live in the UK.
Rebecca I have pm'd you.


----------



## bevstretton

Hi Alyson
if you can get 10 to 12 dog owners interested to learn the basis canine massage, alongwith real food diets, herbs/weeds and their help in illnesses, l will come to you, saving your dog the stress in travelling.
this also goes for anyone else in the UK,
my work has been recommended by Eileen Geeson at Dog World and l have adviced lots of local vets and veterinary nurses in Lincolnshire

You can have great fun whilst learning so much about your dog, even how they comminicate with us humans

being able to massage your dog gives them so much and you will build an even more trusting bond together, you will also be able to see signs of illness, through heat changes, massage is far more than just a tickle, as most undog lovers think:thumbup:


----------



## alyson

Thanks so much,Bev for your kind offer.I have passed it onto where I go to puppy training a they may be able to find a hall/rooom suitable to hold it in.


----------



## bevstretton

Hi
when you have a moment l have put on my web what the 2 day courses will cover

Relaxing Thyme - Holistic treatments for dogs
Hope you are enjoying the sunshine today
take care Bev


----------



## bevstretton

the details are now on my web of the 2 day courses
Relaxing Thyme - Holistic treatments for dogs


----------



## bevstretton

new details on web Relaxing Thyme - Holistic treatments for dogs


----------



## DaveSimon

We are running a course on 2/7/2011 at the Natural Therapy Centre for Animals in Ryde, Isle of Wight.
We can supply local B&B lists if that would help.
More details here.
Dave Simon


----------



## RachelWhite

alyson said:


> I am interested in dog massage,there are no courses locally to me, so I wondered if anyone could recommend a distance learning course with some practical workshops.(I know I can just 'google' but would rather hear from someone who has actually experienced such a course)
> Thanks


Doing a dog massage course sounds interesting.

I haven't done any course as such but I'm quite used to it since I brought my Tuffy (a German Spitz), 2 years back. As per my experience with pet, I would say that there are special skills, or I can say qualities, needed for becoming a dog massage therapist.

* First and foremost thing is you should have a passion about holistic care for animals.
* This requires a caring manner and the desire to work with dogs on a routine and constant basis.
* You should know how to communicate with dogs and be friendly with them.
* Pet massage therapist has to be your dream profession otherwise you wont enjoy your work and this may lead to frustration in future.

If you have a pet at home it's quite common to have these qualities. Otherwise your likeness towards animal can bring these skills in you.::001_smile:


----------



## miah1234

Please tell us in which city you are living so that we can suggest you a good near by distance learning school.


----------



## ninaspamperedpooches

I have officially opened my Canine massage business in the north east and I was thinking of doing some group sessions to teach the basics for dog owners but have not yet decided, do you do these often Bev? and how do you go about it?
I think dog owners should learn hands on and not through distance learning so i believe you are doing a good thing Bev! :smile5:

Thanx :smile5:

ninaspamperedpooches

www.ninaspamperedpooches.co.uk


----------

